# Two instead of one



## mfcphil (19 Dec 2010)

Tank 240l

I have the Eheim Pro 3 2080

I want to change this and get two smaller filters to fit inside my cabinet...any recomendations please...obviously need to get as close to 10x as possible!!


----------



## mfcphil (19 Dec 2010)

would two Eheim pro 3 2075 do the trick?


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Dec 2010)

Yeah, should work a treat using two of those Terminator android filters. Don't blame me if they both decided someday that all humans are a threat and then attack and drown you in your sleep. :silent: 

Cheers,


----------



## mfcphil (20 Dec 2010)

anyone know if the pipes are the same size on the 2075 as they are on the 2080?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Dec 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> anyone know if the pipes are the same size on the 2075 as they are on the 2080?




Phil

Yes they are the same size and here is a short to parts list.
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/bigpic ... s_2075.htm

Regards
Paul.


----------



## mfcphil (20 Dec 2010)

Cheers Paul!


----------



## mfcphil (20 Dec 2010)

bit of confussion here....can anyone tell me the height of the 2075 one site says its the same as the pro3 at 500mm another says its 453

just that 500 wont fit !!!

453mm 
http://www.arkpetsonline.co.uk/eheim-20 ... 5ltoean4f2

500mm
http://www.123aquatics.co.uk/showproduc ... eSupport=1


----------



## mfcphil (20 Dec 2010)

its ok I ordered the smaller of the 2


----------



## mfcphil (22 Dec 2010)

The first of two 2075 arrived today.....been sat pressing the priming pump for nearly an hour....any tips to make this less stressing????


----------



## mfcphil (22 Dec 2010)

wow finally!!!


----------



## mfcphil (22 Dec 2010)

as soon as the second one has arrived and is installed I will be selling the big 2080 full of media for about Â£120 plus the postage!


----------



## mfcphil (22 Dec 2010)

and just as I thought the first one might have been a faulty one....wo the priming of these things are a nightmare...still pressing the second one!


----------



## Garuf (22 Dec 2010)

Why not fill the filter up with water before sticking it under the tank? It's what I do on all my filters because I can't reach the primes when they're in the stand.


----------



## mfcphil (22 Dec 2010)

I thought that was a big no no???


----------



## bogwood (22 Dec 2010)

As well as what garuth says, have a look at this recent posting that talks about priming.
It makes a hell of a differance, mine usually works first time every time.

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=13969


----------



## mfcphil (22 Dec 2010)

after filling it up to just below the final compartment and with the motor switched on, the last few presses where enough to get it started...a few more pushes just to get those last few stubborn bubbles out

Right now who wants the big one?


----------



## hazeljane (22 Dec 2010)

Hi Phil,
Can i have first dibs on the Eheim 2080???


Regards
Stu.


----------



## mfcphil (22 Dec 2010)

Stu this proved to be very popular....it sold while I was setting the other 2 up


----------



## mfcphil (22 Dec 2010)

anyway we are looking a little tidier now


----------



## hazeljane (22 Dec 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Stu this proved to be very popular....it sold while I was setting the other 2 up


No probs Phil,
Looks alot better mate.  

Stu.


----------

